# Union force bindings + Capita DOA screws



## kovitch (Oct 31, 2016)

Hi guys,

Do I need special screws for this board + binding combination?

Or will the regular screws work fine? 

What should be the bolt length?

Thanks,

Alex


----------



## jimbo1 (Jan 29, 2014)

Why would you need special screws?

I have this combo and everything is fine (as it should be)


----------



## Sons of Thunder (Mar 24, 2015)

This combo is practically made for each other, the screws in the box should be fine. The screws are made to fit on ANY board, even channel boards.


----------



## kovitch (Oct 31, 2016)

I bought these bindings in second hand. They didn't come with the screws... :frown:


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

Walk into any board shop, tell them you need hardware for said bindings, and they will have it. They normally have a massive bin of replacement hardware for any and all bindings under the sun.


----------



## kovitch (Oct 31, 2016)

dfitz364 said:


> Walk into any board shop, tell them you need hardware for said bindings, and they will have it. They normally have a massive bin of replacement hardware for any and all bindings under the sun.


Cool! I'll try that approach. Thanks!


----------

